# Bullet causes US man's headache (BBC News)



## Yrys (27 Jun 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/6246800.stm



> A bullet has been removed from behind the right ear of a US man who went to hospital complaining of a headache.
> 
> Michael Moylan, 45, from the state of Florida, is quoted as saying he had woken up with a headache so severe he thought it was
> caused by an aneurysm. His wife, April, took him to hospital but left when the bullet was found. She was arrested later over
> ...


----------

